

"Leaked" FBI psychological profile of the Anonymous leadership - rblion
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/09/bisexual-money-grubber-with-aspergers-how-to-troll-anonymous.ars

======
nomdeplume
It's amazing how the FBI can study how each person uses a language, in order
to develop a theory on intelligence,social status, etc.

~~~
rblion
It sure is. We are probably only a few steps away from Minority Report where
they could stop crimes before they happen. Ever seen that movie?

